# Ultimate Shine: My 08 Black VW Transporter T5 wearing Proj Awesome



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well i thought i would share my van with you as i do love my van.

I spent 2 days recently machine polishing to sort out those rushed washing sessions of the last 6 months and time to clean the back out so the choice of products were,

Wash: Didnt need to as i was machine polishing.:buffer:

Stage 1 Hardcore: Farecla G3 on a Halfords polish devils machine

Stage 2 Refined & Finished: Farecla G3 mixed with water as it has less effect & cotton t-shirts of mine and for a final wipe down i used Finish dishwasher rinsing agent diluted 2:1 and then left to dry in direct sunlight and buffed with the same pad from step 1

LSP: is the new NANOWINDOWLEAN this is awesome detailer spray nano style. It gives a spectrum of colours all over the paint so whatever way you wipe the spectrum follows absolutly awesome:thumb::argie:

Tyres & Bumpers: Castrol GTX 10W/15 not fully synth as last longer

Interior: Pledge @ Mr sheen with some new style yellow rags from Asda

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Seriously,

Corrected with 205 and Gloss It Green and Blue pads on Rotary

Finished with Polished Bliss project awesome x 1 coat, topped with Concorso

Tyres dressed with something new from Grant @ AutoSmart (Watch this space with Autosmart as there is new things coming i dont know what, but its going to be good and Grant also has a completely new foam lance with no gauze I have had a little play with it but i will have set up for the meet and boy does it work well:thumb:

*DETAILING WORLD Meet on the 28th March @ 11AM*

Inner plastics on arches done with G-Techniq C4

Back panel of van done with G-Techniq C1 as i dont like to touch this panel as i have wetsanded it.

Glass sealed with G-Techniq G1

Bumpers dressed with Gloss It TRV. I dressed behind the numberplates and see trying to get double sided tape to stick again

Here she is,















































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking and comments welcome.:thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow... nice van.

Amazing shine to it!!!


----------



## type-r_mart (Jan 19, 2010)

Very smart, nice and tidy in the back aswell.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie:


Very nice


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Never seen a van shine like that before, superb stuff.:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a finish, the reflections are just stunning!!!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

now that i love almost felt a tad of jealousy there top van :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, great shine and love the inside


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well if that doesn't advertise your business, then I don't know what will!
That's a great Transporter you've got there... I love to see a well turned out commercial.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

By the way you upkeep your van's exterior and interior, you conduct yourself in a very professional manner.:thumb: My hat's off to you Sir.:wave::thumb: What a better way to promote business. Excellent done.:thumb: BTW beautiful van.:argie:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

"Jesus"!!! :doublesho

Great van! :argie:

And your work.....:thumb: :doublesho :argie:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a superb finish on the van - a great demo of your work to potential customers :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

You have a typo... Unless Caranuba Wax is a new development


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking looking Van


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice indeed , but won't everything like the Meg's gallons fly around just a bit in the back :lol:......

I presume that really it's just a promotional vehicle show casing what can be done.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I really do love your van! Transporter was the one i wanted but couldnt afford, and in Black the colour i wanted


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

scottgm said:


> Amazing shine to it!!!





ChrisST said:


> Never seen a van shine like that before, superb stuff.:thumb:





mouthyman said:


> very nice, great shine and love the inside


Guy's I cant resist but,

"That aint not just any shine that's the ULTIMATE SHINE"

That was probably on 7/10 for cheese but i love saying it.

Thanks for the comments guy's iam proud of my van as when i started that was the one i wanted and me & the Mrs pushed the limits just to get it but worth it. Now that i have got my unit i hardly use it so it is nearly 2 years old and has 10,000 miles on it:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Tiauguinho said:


> You have a typo... Unless Caranuba Wax is a new development


Its just the way you say it in the nederlands 

No its a new palm just found in Scotland it can withstand extreme weather conditions


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

This van is stunning you have to see it in the flesh it is mint and in by far the best colour :argie:
nice reflection onto my car also :lol:
i am now getting pictures on my work computer happy days more time on here for me this trip :thumb:I take it you took the wheels look superb on the van!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

jesus we cant call u white van man that van stands out a mile off looks fantastic looks like it rolled out of germany wrapped in bubble wrap, the debth and warmth its fantastic


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

whats that "tornado" thing that looks a bit like a gilmour with a brush end?
van looks great


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Your post had me rofl. :lol::lol::lol:

If only we could detail like this, Or Not. Saying that Pledge was always good on my gixxer wheels on the bike, removing the chain splatter.

The van and work done is stunning. I like how you have fitted the inside out.

Real nice..

Gareth..


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

very nice job !! especially like your set up inside probably the best ive seen!!!


----------



## SparklesFylde (Jan 28, 2010)

Very Nice. Top Job. Love the Van


----------



## Ian_gti (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks mint mate I wish mine shined like that


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats stunning - especially like the little Meguiars sticker on the bonnet. Does the inside always look like that?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning reflections. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Like that :thumb: Very Nice! 

Johnny


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that is lovely... 

Would be nicer with a beach, woodland, modern buildings etc in the background though.

Don't you just love BLACK.


----------



## shaz350z (Apr 17, 2009)

Job well done paul, shame u never done the same to my 350z


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Amazing reflections! Very nice job there
Biggest businesscard ever? :-D

Would get some center-caps for your alloys though, tho finish those off

Interior is looking sharp too


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

van looks very smart :thumb:, nice wheels too, can i ask what there off?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, great finish on her! love these vans


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

rds1985 said:


> whats that "tornado" thing that looks a bit like a gilmour with a brush end?
> van looks great


That is a tornador the one of the best cleaning tools i have bought since the foam lance. The logic behind it is that you can select between a cleaning fluid or air to be sprayed out the end. Inside the tube is a little pipe that when you press the trigger it spins round inside the tube and creates a tornado effect up the tube so at the same time as eg spraying a carpet mat you are loosining deep down dirt and then it sooks it up the tube and sticks to the inside. Then to clean you blast it in a bucket of clean water and start again. Hard to explain but it works amazing as long as you have a good air compressor.

Autosmart sell them or i can supply you one.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

this just makes me even more gutted at trading my transporter 174 in for a caddy 140, why did i do it? nice job mate, lovely.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

heaven on wheels!!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning Paul, excellent expression of your work.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Love your van Paul proper cool mate :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Loving the kitchen lino boot liner !!


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Cracking van


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

What can i say
Just WOW


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

PAUL!! That has to be the cleanest works van in the world!! :lol:

I wonder how long it will stay like that, given the scattering of snow we have had in the past week or so.

Nice work tho

:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow if i didnt do cars myself thats the type of buisiness you want to work on your car
very nice,clean and adds a certain ammount of gravitas to your service
well done,cracking van and loving the back


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

That looks awsome... I think I may take the darker van route when I upgrade mine.

Loving those Monaro Wheels! :thumb:

Keep up the good work


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Peter B (Dec 22, 2009)

lovely van.. but paint the bumbers..


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

its all been said but:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


love it


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

stunning van:thumb: love the inside:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

A real class act!

Top work.

Can't help thinking it was a bit of a schoolboy error dressing the bumpers, though


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Absolutely lovely vehicle as it is....only one thing I would do although not sure if practical, is to drop it a couple inches. Can't wait til I learn enough about detailing to be able to do it as a job just so I can drive a van like yours! Albeit in Florida! Excellent example.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Totally awesome looking van :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

now that is a slick looking van, call me crazy but i think you should lower it ha! a=maybe 30-40mm i think the alloys have raised it slightly .


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

stunning mate both inside and out,i bet some customers feel a little ashamed of their own vehicle's when your work van turn's up at their door:argie:


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Paul, the van's an absolute "showpiece" and testimony to your whole attitude and professionalism at detailing.

As for the start of this thread, you're in danger of a change of career into comedy:lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

vxlfan said:


> Paul, the van's an absolute "showpiece" and testimony to your whole attitude and professionalism at detailing.
> 
> As for the start of this thread, you're in danger of a change of career into comedy:lol:


Got your text today i will call you tomorrow as i have a gameplan for you:thumb:


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

stunning looking van you have, great advertisement for your company


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks loverly..:argie:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

DaKine said:


> Absolutely lovely vehicle as it is....only one thing I would do although not sure if practical, is to drop it a couple inches. Can't wait til I learn enough about detailing to be able to do it as a job just so I can drive a van like yours! Albeit in Florida! Excellent example.





warrenlord51 said:


> now that is a slick looking van, call me crazy but i think you should lower it ha! a=maybe 30-40mm i think the alloys have raised it slightly .


Ok ok just let me get round to it. TBH the van needs dropped about 80mm and bigger wheels probably 22" then it will be finished but one thing at a time. As for the bumpers i quite like them like that i might wrap them as it will be much cheaper and a lot less hassle:thumb:


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

WOW. What a shine. something to aspire to:thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

that is stunning, a black van = the sign of a brave detailer :lol:

it looks really high though, is that because its sitting on those alloys?


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent....:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

van looks spot on, seems everyone has a black one these days....


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Cracking job,i have got to do our van next week.


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

That T5 = Stunning...Way to represent VW Baby !!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice, just need slamming 

loving the shine.... great way to advertise


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Excellent job, the van looks amazing !!!


----------



## silver2009 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice van
Nice layout in the van
Nice pics from 450D


----------



## loopyeck (May 25, 2009)

hey paul, cracking job mate (as always)
the finish is like a mirror mate, gob smack'd, simply gob smack'd

now i jusn need to lower it a bit for you and it will be a machine 

Alex


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

It´s the ultimate Van :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks awesome Paul; I remember it being just as amazing the last time you visited us in person. Hat's off to you, I know I'd struggle to keep a black van looking like that.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Top job :thumb:

Any prospective customer that sees your van know's they are going to get a good job


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very tidy


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice van. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning van :thumb:

Just get the dictionary out for the spelling on the ad board you have in the back. ie carnauba not caranuba lol


----------

